# subwassertang emersed



## jARDINI (Sep 2, 2007)

can subwassertang be grown emersed?


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

I do not think so as I seem them grow in the wild floating before but I could be wrong.


----------



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

yes.

on top of moist substrate, keep it wet and it will do fine (general liverwort care applies). Maybe it will even switch from gametophyte and make a fern (Lomariopsis lineata?) - but unlikely because over a long period of time mine never did. I read someplace that the subwassertang is lacking some component to allow it to mature beyond the form we keep.


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

*I have seen Pellia grown in redarowanaman's paludarium.*


----------

